# Quaking Aspen Seedlings



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

If anyone is interested in Quacking Aspen seedlings "Trembling Aspen" let me know. I had a few requests from last year. The seedlings are 1 to 2 foot, the price is hard to beat. 1 - 499 seedlings .20 cents each. 500 or more seedlings .15 cents each.  

[email protected]


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

I have been told that Trembling Aspen transplants poorly, ie., high mortality. Bish, do you have experience transplanting them?


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

bishs - i'm in shiawassee county, may be interested. any comments about FL's post?


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

But worried about FL's post and - weed control issues....????

ferg....


----------



## KrazyKletus (Feb 6, 2002)

Bishs,
I'm interested as well. Have you planted these seedlings in the past?
I'm in livingston county. Thanks


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

I have asked a lot of questions and have done quite a bit of reading on Aspen. It is very hard to grow from seed, that is why it's in short supply at many nurseries. This will be my first year planting Aspen, even though they are growing naturally all over my land. From what I have gathered, they are very shade intolerant, that apears to be the reason they may be tough to establish. There needs to be weed control. I am going to spray with roundup before planting, I should be in good shape. These trees grow very fast, and they start growing lateral roots within a year or two. If these trees are cut, browsed or burned they will send up numerous seedlings. That is why I am planting these trees. I can cut the trees as they grow and generate hundreds of new seedlings.

Last year my brother and I had Tony Lapratt walk our land. He told us that he was going to plant some cover with Aspen, I believe in island clumps. At first I thought about excessive browsing problems, then I changed my mind when I realized how Aspen responds to cutting/browsing.

I am currently selling these aspen to a wildlife nursery. My Aspen are occuring naturally. The Nursery owner, was pretty surprised to hear that I have thousands of Quacking Aspen growing. He said I apparently created a perfect growing environment for Aspen seeds. I created three shallow water ponds with large gradual slopes. These areas get the right amount of moisture and flooding to control vegatation and Aspen flourish. These seeds are coming from groves of Quacking Aspen growing nearby.

Since I have not planted any, I can't really say how hardy they are to establish. I will check with the nursery. Anyone on this site that wants to order trees, I will give them extra. "That should cover any risk of loosing trees". The last thing I want is to have your trees die! I am even going to give planting advice, "whether you want it or not!  

I will give 200 extra trees at no charge if you order 500 or more. 

These trees are 1 - 2 feet tall. If the concern is survival do to shading let me know. I plan on transplanting some of these seedlings into my tree garden and growing them larger. They should be 2 to 3 foot tall by the end of the summer. The would sell for .40 cents each.


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Wide adapability of quaking aspen makes it well-suited for restoration
and rehabilitation projects on a wide range of sites. Seedlings
transplanted onto disturbed sites have shown good establishment [33].
Seedlings have some advantages over vegetative cuttings. In large-scale
greenhouse production, quaking aspen seedlings are more economical to
establish and grow [57]. Seedlings grow a taproot and secondary roots
quickly, while quaking aspen cuttings can be slow to establish an
adequate root system [145]. Also, genetic diversity is greater among
seedlings than cuttings [146]. Seed stored at 4 degrees Fahrenheit (-20
deg C) has retained viability for at least 2 years. Fung and Hamel [57]
and Schier and others [145] provide procedures for collecting and
processing quaking aspen seed.

Case examples - Riparian: In riparian and lodgepole pine (Pinus
contorta) zones of Lost Canyon near Fresno, California, restoration was
needed after a hydroelectric plant pipe broke, scouring part of the
canyon. Quaking aspen seedlings showed 99.2 percent survival (or 357
live seedlings) and had a mean height of 10.6 inches (26.6 cm) 1 year
after transplant [33].

Strip-mined sites: Some old strip-mined sites in Pennsylvania, Ontario,
and elsewhere have not revegetated due to extreme acidity of the soil.
Quaking aspen is one of the first native tree species to volunteer on
these soils after application of lime [81,168]. 

Mine spoils: Quaking aspen transplants were successfully established on
phosphate mine spoils in southeastern Idaho that received only 18 inches
(450 mm) of annual precipitation [145].


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)




----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)




----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)




----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Get those roots in the water


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

I took a picture of the trees after I bundled them. They have been stored in a damp mulch. They are getting delivered Saturday and will be in cold storage until sold.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

bishs said:


> I took a picture of the trees after I bundled them. They have been stored in a damp mulch. They are getting delivered Saturday and will be in cold storage until sold.


I was just being a bit of a smart aleck when I made the comment, I was sure that you knew letting roots dry out was bad.
But now I'm curious about your saying they are being delivered on Saturday.
What are people going to do with them until the ground thaws out.


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

I am selling them to a nursery. They are going to put them in cold storage. They have trouble growing aspen from seed. They are getting 1200 Saturday.


----------

